# Wire



## Rafique (2/10/17)

Hi

Looking for a vendor that has SS fused clapton wire rolls in stock


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/17)

@Rafique, Have a look here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (2/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> @Rafique, Have a look here



Thanks @BumbleBee 

I was on your site earlier, is this fused clapton


----------



## Rafique (2/10/17)

Sorry I checked now, the first pic through me away. I see it is fused in the second pic. Order coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------

